# aluminium mirrors



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

Any reason why the aluminium mirrors surrounds (like the ones that come as standard on the top of range tt) are so expensive,? been quoted around £500, seems very excessive for two small pieces of aluminium [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

And there plastic !!!

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

You sure ?, wouldn't have thought so / it comes up as aluminium on TPS computer


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

On the mk2 the aluminium pack that you pay over the odds for is just plastic that's why a lot of us just had them painted. Even on the Audi computer they say they are aluminium but they're not


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

100% plastic mate 
Ive got genuine R8 / TTRS ones on my car now

I had genuine RS4 ones on my a4 cab, again, plastic

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

A set of these went in ebay a couple of days ago... For £100.
Was watching out of curiosity!!

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I watched with the same curiosity

I also messaged him asking if they were genuine ones or copies or even painted as the add stated TTRS "style"

I got no reply

If they were genuine someone got a bargain

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## mr gee (Apr 20, 2007)

wrap it


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

That's awful that Audi are passing plastic of as aluminium, had my A3 sportback mirrors wrapped and they looked fab / when i got my windows tinted recently i also requested that they wrap the mirrors at the same time, / gentleman carrying out the tints said that they would be nightmare to remove and wrap so were not done / also he was a bit wary in case he accidentally damaged the mirrors separating them


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

but its no different to owners copying the look of another model...
Audi actually say "Door mirrors with aluminium-look housing"


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

kennowaybino said:


> That's awful that Audi are passing plastic of as aluminium, had my A3 sportback mirrors wrapped and they looked fab / when i got my windows tinted recently i also requested that they wrap the mirrors at the same time, / gentleman carrying out the tints said that they would be nightmare to remove and wrap so were not done / also he was a bit wary in case he accidentally damaged the mirrors separating them


To be fair, Audi calls them "Alu-optic exterior mirror housings", not Aluminum.


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

I thought a cheaper option might be to remove the covers and send of to get chrome plated BUT...... no one in Scotland would chrome onto plastic and only one company in England was reluctantly prepared to carry out the work at a fixed minimum charge of £350


----------



## The Hemulen (Jun 4, 2014)

If I do get a TTS (as is looking likely) the aluminium look mirror housing is one bit of the TTS spec I'm not actually very keen on. Is that part of the mirror housing easily removable? If so I might end up selling them on if getting a body colour painted replacement isn't too much.


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

I wasnt keen on my aluminium mirror casing either... Especially as i have a black edition the only other silver is the fuel cap and the audi rings.

Got used to it eventually...although a little tempted to get some spares and have them hydrodipped with carbon effect.

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## brianscott (Feb 28, 2015)

I bought a genuine pair of alu (plastic) housings s/h to liven up a black TTRS but have now moved on to sepang blue TTRS+ so they are for sale if anyone is interested. When I enquired at dealer about new ones he said the price was deliberately high to deter putting them on 'lesser' TTs !!!


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

How much you asking for them ?

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

Brianscott, sorry for some reason the site won't allow me to send you a PM with regards to the mirrors


----------

